# LEd Dashboard install



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Greets all,
Has any1 changed out the lights on their dash to LEds?
How easy was it? What bulbs are used back there?
Any picks or tutorials?
Thanks a mill.


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

no 1 has put in leds?


----------



## Modified lifestyles (Feb 12, 2011)

LED bulbs, anyone have them installed. - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you.
Installed an LED overhead light a couple days ago.
Only thing is that it never goes completely off....it's always dim even when its not on and then it gets bright when the door opens or the switch is turned.
Any ideas on how to correct?
Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try putting the dome light switch to the OFF position and see if the light goes off after a little while. I think the way that whole circuit is designed, you still have a small amount of current passing thru when it's in the middle position.


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

It does go out. but it kinda defeats the purpose as it doesn't come on when the door is opened.
There must be a way to solve this. A resistor or something?
sany1 else encountered this problem?


----------

